# Texas Hold 'em App



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Has anyone found an app that works just like the Magmic app for Blackberry? I just want a time-killer, I don't need to play with other players, use real $$, or anything else.


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Bump

Sent from my Kin3txed Bionic with Hon3y


----------



## Maxx (Dec 12, 2011)

Although with other players I find Live texas hold em a pretty good app, Free & Online


----------

